# What kayak to buy?



## Bass10

This past weekend I was out in an old town trip 10 angler deluxe kayak and my buddy was in my old town canoe 119, performance wise the angler yak blew my canoe out of the water, it was quicker and would stay in place a lot better then the canoe. But the downside is I had to give the kayak back and am back to just having my canoe. I went to dicks to check out that particular kayak but wasn't very satisfied with the 500 dollar price tag, so I was wondering, does anyone know if any of these kayaks will perform as well as the old town kayak? Future beach trophy 126, perception sport 9.5 dlx kayak or the pelican trailblazer 100 angler? All 3 are under my 350 dollar limit and look decent enough for a starter yak.


----------



## Bass10

Or would I be better off investing the 350 dollars into the canoe? Anchor trolley, rod holders, new upgraded seat from this molded plastic junk.


----------



## kparrott154

I had a Trophy Beach Vector 144 that I liked. It was a heavy, stable kayak. A few guys on here are floating around in Future Beach kayaks. I'd say buy what one you like that is going to fit your style of fishing. Good luck

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jmsteele187

I'd say stay away from pelican kayaks, they're junk. They are made of cheap, brittle plastic. There is also a seam where the two halves are glued together, and it tends to leak. The future beach stuff is okay, but I personally would save up the extra $150 and by the old town, that you really liked anyways.


----------



## lpead

You might also want to consider looking at used yaks.


----------



## DC9781

I agree with jmsteele on the pelican. In smaller bodies of water the FB and Swifty are fine choices in the price point you specified. If you are mainly a lake fisherman then you need to consider a different style of boat. As the other person mentioned a used boat is a great way to go too.


----------



## lotaluck

What type of water will you be using the new yak in?


----------



## streamstalker

Watch for sales. There were a lot of them in May. Maybe there will be some more at the major outlets over the course of the summer.


----------



## caddesigner

If you liked the Trip 10 Angler check out the Old Town Vapor 10 often available at your price range from Dunhams or Dicks. I was also looking at the Angler but decided it was not worth the extra money, the Vapor is the exact same kayak without the anchor trolley and rod holders etc. You can add the rod holders and an anchor trolley etc. for a lot less money. I love my Vapor 10


----------



## Bubbagon

How big a guy are you, Bass10?
And on what kind of water will you take it?


----------



## fishwendel2

Save your pennies and get a Lure from Feel Free. Handles awesome on lakes and rivers or look at any of the Jackson kayaks. Nice thing about the Lure is so many features are standard. Plus they look pretty sweet too


----------



## Bass10

I've been looking for used yaks, just haven't found anything that I liked yet for my price range! At the moment I only fish smaller lakes and ponds but I would like to venture out into fishing creeks and rivers and see if I enjoy that as well!


----------



## Bass10

Bubbagon said:


> How big a guy are you, Bass10?
> And on what kind of water will you take it?


I'm a rather large dude, 6'8 and about 230! Although I did fit into the old town angler yak fine! I probably wasn't as comfortable as some smaller guys but I floated on nimisila two days straight for about 6 hours each day and never had any discomforts, it probably helps that I'm only 18 though!


----------



## Nubes

Bass10 said:


> I'm a rather large dude, 6'8 and about 230! Although I did fit into the old town angler yak fine! I probably wasn't as comfortable as some smaller guys but I floated on nimisila two days straight for about 6 hours each day and never had any discomforts, it probably helps that I'm only 18 though!


Yeah you need a jon boat?? lol Im not a huge Jackson fan but the Big Rig might be right up your ally?? I paddle a Malibu Stealth 12 which is 33 inches wide and has a 450lb weight limit. You need wide and stable which the Big Rig offers, the other Jackson yaks are more narrow river yaks that I dont think would work that great for you?? NuCanoe makes a very stable yak as well


----------



## fishwendel2

I personally don't own a kayak from Dunhams but attached is a coupon that looks like it could be used towards a kayak purchase


----------



## Bubbagon

Yeah, at your height go ahead and scratch the Perception Sport 9.5 off the list. Which is too bad as it's a GREAT kayak for under $400.
BigRig and NuCanoe are the best options, but I understand the budget thing.
Can't believe I'm going to say this, but for under $350, the Old Town Vapor is probably not a bad choice.


----------



## Bowhunter57

Bass10,
In the Old Town kayaks, the Trip is from the same mold as the Vapor and Vapor Angler. I don't understand the price difference, but don't buy it, as it's the same kayak...different color.

Perception just came out with a new angler model that's very similar to the Vapor models, called the Sound 10.5 Angler...for $399 at Gander Mtn.

Also, take a look at the Ascend models at Bass Pro. They have sit-on-top and sit-inside models.

*Stay away from*: Sun Dolphin, KL Industries, Pelican and Water Quest. These kayaks are *NOT* roto-molded and will/can crack like an egg shell. Plus, they're in halves, which is just an invitation to a leak.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Northern1

For $350, you should be able to find some nice used kayaks. Look for all-inclusive type deals with paddles, PFDs, fish finders, trolleys, nets, lights, etc. You will be able to find those deals if you begin looking now. You will be able to get $5-600 in value for $350.


----------



## Bass10

Where would you look for a used yak though? I've been checking craigslist and here daily.


----------



## ztkaz

Bass10 said:


> Where would you look for a used yak though? I've been checking craigslist and here daily.



I have one for 350 pm me.


----------



## Bubbagon

Whatever you do, be absolutely SURE to paddle before you buy...or at east sit in it.
At 6'8", I'm not telling you anything when I say that MOST kayaks are not made for dudes your size.

And have fun, man. Buying a kayak, IMO, is one of the best fishing purchases you can make.


----------



## streamstalker

LOL...and allow for expansion if you plan on having the yak for a few years: 230 can become 300 before you know it. 

I'm going out on a limb and say that anything that is sold as a "package" is not going to suit you. The PFD will be too small, and the paddle will be too short.


----------



## Northern1

streamstalker said:


> LOL...and allow for expansion if you plan on having the yak for a few years: 230 can become 300 before you know it.
> 
> I'm going out on a limb and say that anything that is sold as a "package" is not going to suit you. The PFD will be too small, and the paddle will be too short.


yeah, you might be right streamstalker. But, if it does have a FF, trolley, and some things that also, it could still work for you, and maybe use the fact that the PFD and paddle don't fit to talk down the price a bit. like bubbagon said, try it before you buy it and you'll see right away if its for you. but, if you can, go used, even if its just on the kayak, you will save some good money....having said all of that, if you like that old town though, its not overly pricey and you know you like it, so don't overlook that kayak.


----------



## streamstalker

I wasn't criticizing your advice. It's just that a lot of the stores which sell bargain kayaks often package them along with paddles and PFDs.


----------



## Northern1

No offense taken, I didn't take it that way at all- its good to give some different perspectives so the OP can make an informed decision. I didn't know bargain stores did that as well. I bought my first kayak as a package deal, then sold it as one as well. But, if he's 6'8" that could certainly pose its problems lol. Looks like there are more options for the OP, retail or used, than I realized!


----------

